# Бан Школьник



## стамеска (10 Мар 2011)

Предожили для ребенка (девочка, 5 лет) баян Школьник. Занимается на дошкольном отделении музыкальной школы по классу баяна. Стоит ли брать?


----------



## ze_go (11 Мар 2011)

типичный житомирский ширпотреб, но для девочки 5 лет как раз + выборная система имеется


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Мар 2011)

Не раздумывайте.Через 5 лет продадите и купите по комплекции девочки другой.


----------



## стамеска (11 Мар 2011)

Вопрос снят. Баян плохого качества - глухой звук, очень тугие басы, мне их нажать трудно.
Предложили на выбор 2 баяна - Вологодский и Восток. Оба примерно конца 50 - начала 60-х гг выпуска. Какой лучше выбрать для ребенка?


----------



## MAN (11 Мар 2011)

Эх-х! Всё хорошо, уверяют меня, в нашем королевстве, всё идёт как надо. Инструменты и должны дорого стоить (даже детские ученические) - это, мол, правильно (иначе фабрики не выживут), а если у вас денег не хватает на новый, учитесь на старом хламе.
Вот какова вероятность того, что эта девочка полюбит баян, начав своё знакомство с музыкой с игры на этих полуистлевших "дровах"? 

Извините, пожалуйста, за оффтоп, но я не выдерживаю такие вот вещи читать и оставлять без комментариев.

Уважаемая * стамеска* (выглядит такое обращение диковато, но я не виноват  ), скажите, а у вас в Оренбурге есть вообще в магазинах новые детские баяны? Если да, то какие именно и каков там диапазон цен?


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2011)

Думаю не стоит даже связываться!Для девочки 5 лет это очень тяжело!Есть такой баян "Руслан" на 60 басов,очень легкий и компактный,качество более мнее,я бы вам его посоветовал!Думаю для 5-ти летней девочки вряд ли что-то лучше найдете!

MAN писал:


> Всё хорошо, уверяют меня, в нашем королевстве, всё идёт как надо. Инструменты и должны дорого стоить (даже детские ученические) - это, мол, правильно (иначе фабрики не выживут), а если у вас денег не хватает на новый, учитесь на старом хламе


А кто уверяет?Я наоборот всегда говорил,что такой политикой просто отбивают желание учиться у детей(не у всех же обеспеченые родители).Но к сожалению жизнь диктует свои законы и т.к цены на все кругом растут,волей не волей это и инструментов касается!Но люди тоже не дураки,сейчас при наличии интернета все меньше и меньше народу покупает инструменты в Магазинах!Дело понятное,какой смысл переплачивать от 40-60% за б/у инструмент(к примеру за аккордеон "Вельт"3/4 платить 35-40 т.р,когда такую же модель можно купить за 20-25 т.р.,ну и т.д).Поэтому многие магазины и находятся на гране банкротства.


----------



## стамеска (11 Мар 2011)

Уважаемый Ман! В нашем городе новых детских баянов нет. Потратить на покупку нового детского баяна годовую зарплату я то же не могу. Извините за грубость но если я не могу купить баян Юпитер или Акко - то все, забрать ребенка из школы - не учись деточка?
И по поводу хлама - предложите новый баян подходящего качества за 10 т.р максимум. У нас, видите ли замкадье, и зарплаты сильно отличаются от московских (правда, цены такие же)...


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2011)

стамеска писал:


> И по поводу хлама - предложите новый баян подходящего качества за 10 т.р максимум


Да,к сожалению это не возможно!Но нормальный бу инструмент за эту сумму вы купите,посоветуйтесь с педагогом по поводу баяна "Руслан",думаю это пока лучший вариант,уж очень маленький ребенок!Тут даже на 80-басов тяжеловат будет!


----------



## стамеска (11 Мар 2011)

Нет у нас баянов Руслан.
Не подскажите где его купить можно?


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2011)

Искать надо!их выпускалась небольшая партия и баяны довольно таки редкие!В Москве есть,но не ехать же Вам в Москву за ним!Дорога обойдется как еще один баян!Поспрашивайте у себя через педагогов,должны же быть!


----------



## стамеска (11 Мар 2011)

нет у нас русланов.
Из Москвы можно привезти через транспортную компанию.

В нашей школе дошкольники занимаются на баяне Кировский 5.


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2011)

Ну тогда для начала спросите у педагога,подойдет ли Вам баян диапазоном если не ошибаюсь 38/60. Баян "Кировский" не плох,но уж большеват для 5-ти летнего ребенка.На худой конец поспрашивайте "Огонек-2",хороший баян,но диапазон 48/80...и потом ,может педагог ставит задачи что б она сразу на выборке стала обучаться,тогда нужно баян "Юность" искать,хотя качество у готово-выборных для этого возвраста отсутствует!


----------



## стамеска (11 Мар 2011)

нет, учятся только на готовом (выборность не нужна). В нашем городе я постоянно слежу за объявлениями - вот таких баянов не встречала.
А Кировский - да, великоват... Но по сравнению с домашним "Ростов-Дон" маленький и легкий...

А по интернету б/у баян взять можно?


----------



## стамеска (22 Мар 2011)

Продолжаю поиск баяна. Предложили Юность. Какое мненеие?


----------



## shilka (31 Май 2011)

Купите баян на-вырост, в крайнем случае съездите в соседний город за баяном


----------

